# Airboat Traffic in East Matagorda Bay



## oldpro (Jul 8, 2009)

We pass shoot geese in the Big Boggy area in Matagorda. The airboat traffic has been busting the roosts early, and is pretty continuous all morning. I can understand getting the hunters to blinds, but is the continuous running just rallying ducks? I can't think of any other explanation.

It would obviously be better for us if the geese got up in smaller groups instead of all at once, but I'm sure there isn't much that can be done about that.

Does anyone know if this is a commercial operation or just individuals hunting the bay?


----------



## txflatsman (Apr 12, 2006)

*airboats*

Seismic work going on everywhere.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

FYI... It's unlawful to shoot rallied birds.


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

Its also unlawful to run around on purpose to stir the birds up.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Better to get the rafted ducks in the center of the bay up for their clients. Amazing how the airboat population increases during waterfowl season.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Bustin' birds off a raft to keep you spread alive is one thing ... shooting rallied birds is another. The best thing you can do is lay on the bow of your buddies Go-devil and try to catch 'em as they get off the water ...

Try not to giggle.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the reason you see more airboats during duck season is that the tides are typically lower and the north wind blows all the water out of the bays.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

I couldn't do it. I giggled.

I ran airboats for years and they're the only boats that the "happiest day in a boat owner's life" adage applied, for me anyway. 

If I didn't have at least one person shoot the rod at me every trip I at least averaged that many. So, as a reformed airboat abuser I feel your pain man.

As for rallying, turn the ignition key on an airboat and you just rallied birds. Getting to your blind and you rallied birds. Going back to the ramp, ditto. Your intent may not be that but you did it nonetheless. All the guys that shot birds as a result of my getting around the bay are now officially outlaws. Or is it just the guys belonging to the boat that stirred up the birds?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

ol' salt said:


> Better to get the rafted ducks in the center of the bay up for their clients. Amazing how the airboat population increases during waterfowl season.





W8kski said:


> I'm pretty sure the reason you see more airboats during duck season is that the tides are typically lower and the north wind blows all the water out of the bays.


Not quite amazing... I mean, those boats are kind of designed for use under the terrain that most duck hunters find themselves in and all.... haha

It wouldnt matter how high or low the water is... Fact is, many duck hunters own airboats.... therefore, during duck SEASON, you will see more of the boats they use.

This is crazy, but come summertime, you will see an increase in the population of bay boats.... its amazing.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> This is crazy, but come summertime, you will see an increase in the population of bay boats.... Its amazing.


imagine that!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I guess I'm an outlaw. I always try to outlast the other hunters when I haven't had a good morning. Wait for them to head back to the ramp and see what they stir up.
Oh well.....


----------



## dwc1 (Nov 10, 2006)

The airboat that you are hearing is the State game warden. I have been checked by him twice since the reopen of the season in that area. It either starts up in the Matagorda area and travels all the way to Seargent and everywhere in between checking hunters, or the other way around.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

dwc1 said:


> The airboat that you are hearing is the State game warden. I have been checked by him twice since the reopen of the season in that area. It either starts up in the Matagorda area and travels all the way to Seargent and everywhere in between checking hunters, or the other way around.


Often wondered why he is always going one way or the other! :biggrin:


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

As far as I have seen, there are only two hunters with airboats that actively hunt on the East end. Anytime we hear an airboat on the West end it always ends up being the game warden. Occasionally we hear one hunting back in Lake Austin too. They make it easy to get around in. One of the places I hunt requires something that will float in 4". We normally bring kayaks in the bay boat but last weekend the tide went out on us and we had to pull the kayaks through the mud. Not a fun trip home.


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

We hunted out in the bay a couple of days ago and noticed that an airboat would start and stop his motor periodically throughout the morning. It would only run about 30 seconds and would shut off. ??????

This would cause every duck within a mile to get up and move. Some would fly for a few miles and land while others would head off to the middle of the bay and out of sight, not to return. 

This went on until eventually all the ducks had left the area. They just don't seem to behave the same with airboats in the area. Plus, 99% of the pintails and widgeon are now gone. Unlike redheads, they're not satisfied with rafting up in the middle of the bay until the airboats leave. They just seem to completely leave the whole area.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

A bunch of whiners in this thread...


----------



## CDOGS (Apr 27, 2009)

*Airboats suck!*



Spots and Dots said:


> A bunch of whiners in this thread...


No kidding.....and Airboats suck! :spineyes:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Airbotes do suck when they're running down our quiet little creek at 4 in the morning!


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

Airboats dont suck...Dey Blow.


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hogheaven said:


> *Airboats dont suck...Dey Blow.*


That depends on what side of the Prop you're on!!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Airbotes do suck when they're running down our quiet little creek at 4 in the morning!


Who owns dat crik?

I do think airboat owners should be considerate when replacing props. Many of the new designs aren't that loud.

Can't wait to get one myself!


----------

